Ask HN: What are your favorite non-tech blogs? - z0a
======
p0pe_of_n0pe
Ribbonfarm is an outstanding blog

[https://www.ribbonfarm.com/](https://www.ribbonfarm.com/)

I know tech is off limits, but its sister site Breaking Smart is also really
good and is organized in 'seasons' for binge reading if you're looking for
unusual perspectives on the tech world.

[https://breakingsmart.com/en/dontpanic/](https://breakingsmart.com/en/dontpanic/)

------
kaycebasques
The Credit Bubble Bulletin is an insightful pessimistic weekly analysis on the
global economy.

[http://creditbubblebulletin.blogspot.com/2018/05/weekly-
comm...](http://creditbubblebulletin.blogspot.com/2018/05/weekly-commentary-
old-roach-motel.html)

------
RelevantPackage
I love For Starters. They send only 1 story every 10 days, but it's something
I look forward to.

It's [https://for-starters.com](https://for-starters.com)

~~~
thvu1k
Sounds great!

------
333c
WaitButWhy is an entertaining collection of thoughts on various topics (some
tech, many not). It doesn't post very often, but it has a strong back-
catalogue.

[https://waitbutwhy.com/](https://waitbutwhy.com/)

